#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-22
<ara> good morning all :)
<ara> ladies & gentlemen, we are celebrating a testing day today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090622
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to:  Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! Test Hardy SRUs!!!! -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090622| Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> help us testing hardware specific issues in this testing day: http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/55
<eeejay> hey cr3
<cr3> eeejay: hey dude
<eeejay> ey cr3
<eeejay> cr3, i plan to see how the mago tests fit into a checkbox-satellite setup this weel
<eeejay> week
<cr3> eeejay: thanks for your answer on the result status codes
<cr3> eeejay: cool, I'm quite proud of the code so it shouldn't be too bad for you
<eeejay> cr3, how do i need to set it up here, do i need to have pxe boot?
<cr3> eeejay: by the way, I have live cd testing automated and I've been getting test results since this weekend
<eeejay> cr3, ideally i would like to set it up in a virtualbox environment
<cr3> eeejay: oh crap, you actually want to run it!
<eeejay> cr3, that is awesome
<cr3> I have documentation on preparing a system to run checkbox-satellite, but maybe I should formalize that in the form of a package to which you could extend the plugins yourself
<cr3> eeejay: if you have to setup checkbox-satellite, this will be extremely useful experience for me.
<eeejay> cr3, i could write docs for virtualbox
<cr3> eeejay: the major problem I see is to figure out how to dispatch a test run because this is typically done by polling the hardware certification website
<eeejay> cr3, so the website is polled on regular intervals?
<eeejay> cr3, the satellite polls it, or the target?
<eeejay> cr3, where is the code for that?
<cr3> eeejay: yep, polling for enqueued activities such as: update cdimage foo, prepare system bar for testing cdimage foo, reboot system bar, etc.
<cr3> eeejay: the polling code is the same for all commercial checkboxes, so it's in checkbox-compatibility
<cr3> eeejay: like checkbox-certification, checkbox-satellite depends on checkbox-compatibility and checkbox
<eeejay> cr3, gotcha
<cr3> eeejay: in other words, checkbox-compatibility is kinda like the lowest common denominator for commercial testing
<eeejay> cr3, so what do all the plugins in checkbox-satellite do?
<cr3> I find it really sweet that checkbox-satellite uses the same message exchange plugin as -compatibility and -certification. nice convergence
<cr3> eeejay: if you look at the names, it should be pretty self explanatory: nfs_manager manages the nfs service, http_manager manages the http service, etc.
<cr3> there's also fuseiso_access, for accessing an iso using fuseiso, and the other _access plugins provide other mechanisms for accessing images
<cr3> if the naming is not clear, let me know, I tried to leave the crack pipe when I coded the satellite server
<eeejay> cr3, maybe instead of figuring all of this out from scratch, you could give me access to some staging machines?
<eeejay> cr3, this is highly mysterious.
<cr3> eeejay: I'd like to spend the necessary time to make this easy though, could you give me this week to work together on this?
<eeejay> cr3, i want to see the mago plugin deployed in some manner soon, doesn't need to be perfect, but once i see what it looks like, i could make it awesome
<eeejay> cr3, it is still really vague for me how all this works
<cr3> eeejay: mago integration is totally different from ubiquity automation
<eeejay> cr3, i think seeing it all working together would be really helpful
<eeejay> cr3, right. i am not talking about ubiquity now
<cr3> eeejay: you should only need to look into checkbox-satellite for ubiquity automation. if you want to start testing mago, just make sure it works in checkbox and we'll deploy it. next thing you know, we'll start seeing either positive or negative test results :)
<eeejay> cr3, so you don't need me on the depoyment end at all? I feel sort of responsible for that, but whatever you think
<cr3> eeejay: point me to your mago integration branch, I'll merge it into checkbox-certification and we'll let 'er rip
<eeejay> cr3, it is a standalone branch now
<cr3> eeejay: if your tests fail, it's not a big deal, it shouldn't prevent the usual tests from running
<eeejay> cr3, it is not only about that
<cr3> if your changes do prevent the usual tests from running, that's my problem, not yours :)
<eeejay> cr3, we talked about not having the mago tests run on every piece of hardware
<eeejay> cr3, of having one dedicated machine for it
<eeejay> cr3, and possibly look into virtualizing and parallelizing it
<cr3> eeejay: hm, I don't remember that, but I have a very bad memory
<cr3> eeejay: I should eventually be able to run different tests on different machines, but that's not in place yet. that's part of the scheduling blueprint which will probably not even make it in karmic
<eeejay> cr3, could we chat on the phone a bit?
 * sbeattie is failing to reproduce bug 306293
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306293 in apache2 "Mod_ssl randomly causes apache threads to use 100% of CPU" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306293
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-23
<mvo> could someone do the sru verfication for #369198
<mvo> ?
<mvo> please :)
<ara_> bug #369198
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 369198 in update-notifier "update-manager auto-opened after each apt use when security updates available" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369198
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-24
<ara> morning all!
<davmor2> Morning all
<eeejay> hi jcollado
<jcollado> eeejay: Hi. I'm on a meeting now.
<eeejay> jcollado: ok, sorry. hope we could chat after
<jcollado> eeejay: Sure. Sorry for not being very active on desktop-testing branch this week. I've been busy
<jcollado> eeejay: Are you there?
<eeejay> hey jcollado
<jcollado> hey
<eeejay> jcollado: i have been doing a lot of work based on your branch
<eeejay> jcollado: i just did a merge from trunk and fixed more bugs
<jcollado> eeejay: Sounds good
<eeejay> jcollado: i would like to get this into trunk sooner rather than later, did you see my last comments?
<jcollado> eeejay: Yes, I saw them
<eeejay> jcollado: my checkbox plugin depends on these changes
<jcollado> eeejay: I think the code changing trick works fine, but if you don't feel comfortable with that solution we may find another one
<eeejay> jcollado: the upside of my proposal is that it is all contained in globals.py
<eeejay> jcollado: and not across multiple files
<eeejay> jcollado: also MAGO_PATH=.:$MAGO_SHARE
 * jcollado is looking into eeejay branch
<eeejay> jcollado: got rid of -d
<jcollado> eeejay: The recursive directory traversal may be removed as well if isn't being very useful
<eeejay> jcollado: right, that was another change i did. i forgot
<jcollado> eeejay: Is everything already in your branch?
<eeejay> jcollado: yup
<jcollado> eeejay: Let me have a look at it
<eeejay> jcollado: i think searching for "setup.py" is a robust way of knowing if we are in the build path
<jcollado> eeejay: Well, I still don't like it much, but I can go with that. The most important for me was to separate the discovery and the running part and that is done.
<eeejay> jcollado: i agree, the changes you made are very important
<eeejay> jcollado: is it ok if i propose my branch for merge?
<jcollado> eeejay: I think we agree on the essential part so please do it.
<jcollado> eeejay: I hope you remember this when I eventually try to push some changes in the discovery part to get rid of xml files (he, he)
<eeejay> jcollado: Gracias, amigo
<jcollado> eeejay: No problem.
<eeejay> jcollado: this was an essential change for the checkbox plugin, but in general i think we should start stabilizing what we already have
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-25
<ara> morning!
<ara> mvo: I am verying bug #369198 and I am seeing that selecting update-notifier from proposed, does not selects update-notifier-common for update as well, you have to select it manually
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 369198 in update-notifier "update-manager auto-opened after each apt use when security updates available" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369198
<ara> mvo: is that expected?
<mvo> ara: no, it should not matter is this case, but its certainly ugly
<mvo> fixed in bzr, thanks
<ara> mvo: :-)
<ara> mvo: I will finish my verification tomorrow, as I have to wait one day for the pop-up to appear again
<ara> mvo: ping me if you see that I haven't done it by, lets say, tomorrow 1pm :)
<mvo> ara: thanks, I will do that
 * mvo adds it to his gtg
<ara> mvo: is gtg worth a try?
<mvo> ara: I like it, I never liked todo software on the computer, but this one is pretty good
<ara> mvo: michael, regarding bug #369198
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 369198 in update-notifier "update-manager auto-opened after each apt use when security updates available" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369198
<ara> mvo: the fix only works after restarting the session. Is that expected?
<mvo> ara: yes, the new update-notifier binary needs to run and that is started with the session
<ara> mvo: ok. it is that implied? (restart of the session) or is there a way to communicate to the user?
<mvo> hm, we could do that, but its not ideal because it would introduce new strings
<mvo> as a workaround we could show a reboot required message
<ara> mvo: I would do that. Being a SRU, I prefer to be on the safe side, but we can wait for sbeattie to wake up and ask him
<mvo> ara: ok, I can prepare a new version
 * ara -> lunch
<sotomayor> hello people...may i ask a question or pm someone for help with a security situation?
<fader> sotomayor: You're probably better off asking in #ubuntu rather than here
<fader> And just ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<fader> #ubuntu is a good place to ask for help or support; #ubuntu-testing is used for coordinating QA efforts for Ubuntu
<sotomayor> i cant find #ubuntu on my channel list
<sotomayor> fader what are you most familiar with ubuntu?
<fader> sotomayor: try typing "/join #ubuntu" -- it may be filtered out of your channel list somehow.
<fader> I'm not sure what you're asking for your other question.
<sotomayor> well my initial question was "did anyone know anything about cve-2009-0688"?
<ubot4> sotomayor: Multiple buffer overflows in the CMU Cyrus SASL library before 2.1.23 might allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (application crash) via strings that are used as input to the sasl_encode64 function in lib/saslutil.c. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-0688)
<fader> sotomayor: Yeah, sorry... I can't tell you much about that. :(  I'd still suggest trying in #ubuntu though.
<sotomayor> ok i just type that channel in and could get it but i will keep trying...but thanks anyway
<sotomayor> so that person before you called ubot4...is that a robot or a moderator?
<fader> cr3, eeejay, schwuk: Checkbox meeting?
<cr3> fader: sec, getting myself much needed coffee
<fader> sotomayor: ubot4 is a bot that provides useful information like bug descriptions :)
<cr3> fader: sip/skype/conference line?
<schwuk> fader: .o/
<fader> cr3: I'd prefer IRC or SIP/conference line -- I think we all know how I feel about skype at this point.
<schwuk> cr3: I thought we were doing it in here because of technology FAIL
<fader> +1
<schwuk> cr3: everytime fader makes/takes a skype call, he has to cut himself
<sotomayor> well when i type in"/join #ubuntu" do i click on the  channel,topic. or regular expression to find that site?
<fader> schwuk: It's not a cut if you put a ring through it.
<cr3> here might be annoying for the other folks, how about #ubuntu-testing-meeting?
<schwuk> fader: touche!
<schwuk> cr3: as you wish
<eeejay> i am there
<sotomayor> "/join #ubuntu"
<fader> sotomayor: Just like that but without the "
<sotomayor> ok
<sotomayor> thanks
<fader> eeejay: ping, #ubuntu-testing-meeting
<sbeattie> sotomayor: actually, you might have better luck asking in the #ubuntu-hardened channel; despite its name, it's the defacto security channel, I believe.
<fader> Hey, I learned something today :)
<davmor2> fader: so what old stuff did you foget ;)
<fader> davmor2: Who are you again?
 * fader hugs davmor2.
<fader> Just kidding.  I forgot where I put my other pair of glasses, not you.
<davmor2> fader: :P
<davmor2> funny though I'll give you that :)
<fader> davmor2: Looks aren't everything.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-26
<ara> good morning!
<ara> jcollado: hey javi
<jcollado> ara: Hola
<ara> jcollado: I am testing the changes of mago (that are now in trunk)
<ara> jcollado: and if I run  PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/mago -f gedit/gedit_chains.xml
<ara> jcollado: it does not discover anything
<ara> jcollado: but running  PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/mago -a gedit
<ara> jcollado: does
<ara> jcollado: am I missing anything?
<jcollado> ara: Strange. Let me see
<jcollado> ara: There problem is because application.filenames contains directory data instead of only basenames as expected
<jcollado> ara: I'll fix it in a few minutes
<ara> jcollado: gracias :)
<jcollado> ara: Done. Try:  PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/mago -f gedit_chains.xml
<ara> jcollado: cool, it works,thanks!
<jcollado> ara: Welcome
<ara> jcollado: weird enough, it does now open the application, but it does not execute the test
<ara> jcollado: is it working for you?
<jcollado> ara: yes
<ara> jcollado: I guess it is something related to ldtp itself. I will try later
<jcollado> ara: Maybe it has to do with the environment variables. Do you have any of them set?
<ara> jcollado: I have to step out now. I'll try it later. Thanks!
<cr3> yo homies
<JavaOops> OMG, manjo
<manjo> JavaOops, hey!
<manjo> what you doing here ?
<JavaOops> at home, bored
<manjo> :)
<JavaOops> I knew some folks I know are here
<manjo> JavaOops, retired ?
<JavaOops> you betcha, just bought that new walker
<JavaOops> ;)
<sbeattie> cr3: re the 8.04 iso testing/proposed bits in the release meeting; the current set of isos should be built with -proposed enabled, as in, they should already include packages from the -proposed pocket.
<sbeattie> cr3: so if you're testing whatever's on the image itself, we should be fine.
<cr3> sbeattie: excellent, thanks for the clarification, that's exactly what I do
<cr3> slangasek: ^^^
<slangasek> cr3: right, sounds good then
<eeejay> hey cr3, fader, you folks around?
<cr3> eeejay: yo
<fader> eeejay: Right here... wassap?
<eeejay> cr3, i haz 2 questions
<eeejay> cr3, 1. how do i pass more than one config key in the command line
<cr3> eeejay: simply more than one --config argument
<eeejay> cr3, 2. in normal circumstances, checkbox is run as root, right?
<eeejay> cr3, it belches with an unrelated dbus error, dunno why
<eeejay> cr3, i am trying to blacklistthe graph plugins
<cr3> eeejay: yeah, that's a complicated one. checkbox, once installed from package, normally runs as the user and delegates tests and registries to be run as root to the dbus backend, hence your error message because the dbus backend ain't running
<cr3> eeejay: bzr merge to disable that graph plugin, it was committed by mistake
<eeejay> cr3, gotcha. thanks
<eeejay> cr3, and regarding which user checkbox is being run as
<cr3> eeejay: however, the other checkbox clients (compatibility and certification) run as root, which will be a problem for desktop testing
<eeejay> cr3, the mago command line runner will always be run as a user, and not root?
<eeejay> cr3, gotcha
<cr3> eeejay: unless you explicitly specify this in your test: user: root
<eeejay> cr3, how do you mean, there is a way of doing that?
<cr3> eeejay: yeah, if some tests need to be run as root, they can be delegated to the dbus backend which runs as root
<eeejay> cr3, yeah. but if we are talking about checkbox-cert, it will be run as root regardless, no?
<cr3> eeejay: yes, that will need to be changed though
<cr3> if we are to be running desktop tests, we can't run as root
<eeejay> cr3, maybe for now we will put in a sudo prefix
<cr3> eeejay: how do you expect to handle prompting?
<cr3> heh, I mean, how do you pyexpect to handle prompting? :)
<eeejay> cr3, not sure what you mean
<cr3> eeejay: oh, you mean sudo from root to the user, that'll be a little hairy in order to also determine the x session of the user
<eeejay> cr3, i must experiment!
<cr3> eeejay: I think time would be better spent running checkbox-certification as the normal user, it'll have to be done sooner or later... better sooner :)
<cr3> eeejay: how did you like my answer to your bug? :)
 * cr3 steps out for a smorke
<eeejay> cr3, the change you propose looks right
<fader> eeejay: Think he'll want a cigarette after he finishes smorking?
<eeejay> fader:is snorking snort smoking?
<fader> eeejay: I'm not sure if we'd be happier not knowing.
<eeejay> sinus cancer
<sbeattie> pretty certain there's a snorkle involved.
<sbeattie> snorkel even
<cr3> eeejay: by the way, in my proposed change, I misplaced the closing parenthesis for the i18n, it should be immediately after the string literal
<eeejay> cr3, gotcha
<eeejay> cr3, should i commit that change?
<cr3> eeejay: sure, seems innocuous enough
<eeejay> cr3, is there even a session when checkbox-certification is run?
<cr3> eeejay: nope, it's run from the system cron
<eeejay> cr3, well we will need that too  :)
<cr3> eeejay: I once managed to get desktop testing to work when running as root, but it required connecting to the x session of the user and also doing something special with ldtp
<eeejay> cr3, maybe preseed with auto-login
<eeejay> cr3, i got passed that
<cr3> eeejay: oh, there is a user session, I'm using auto-login indeed
<eeejay> cr3, the right sudo command works
<eeejay> cr3, ok. that is what i needed
<cr3> bbl
<fader> Have a good weekend, y'all
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-28
<ara> good morning all
 * ara takes a break
 * davmor2 bets that fader is sciving off with the excuse of flying home
<davmor2> cr3, ara: How's things
<ara> hey davmor2
<cr3> davmor2: I had a nice weekend, finished a blog post about performance testing in postgresql. how goes it for you?
<ara> davmor2, weekend was great, now planning alpha 2 testing, of course
<ara> cr3, are you in planet ubuntu?
<cr3> ara: nah, I don't think it's sufficiently relevant to ubuntu for posting it there
<ara> cr3, what's the url?
<cr3> ara: cr3bits.wordpress.com
<davmor2> cr3: Have you ever read some of the stuff on planet ubuntu I think yours is closer to relevant than most ;)
<ara> nice!
 * ara adds cr3bits to her reading list
<cr3> davmor2: in that case, I'd rather not add to the noise
<cyphermox> davmor2: I'm trying to make screenshots of wubi for a blog post, running it in VirtualBox... what is supposed to happen during the "completing the installation" phase? All I'm getting is a blinking cursor in the top left corner of the screen
<davmor2> cyphermox: You have the windows part of the install,  this basically transfers the an image of the cd onto the harddrive and sets up the virtual drives.  Then you have the Linux side of the install this should function in the same manner as a normal ubiquity install minus the setup questions.
<davmor2> cyphermox: it should then reboot.  By the sound of it your hitting an old non-reboot bug
<cr3> Hankyone: welcome aboard, matey!
<davmor2> I could be wrong though as I'm not 100% sure where you are at with the install
<cyphermox> davmor2: I don't think so, this is right after grub for the first time after the windows part of the install
<cyphermox> e.g. I tried Normal, Verbose, ACPI Workarounds, but no love.
<Hankyone> thanks marc
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah in that case report it to ev on #ubuntu-installer and he'll let you know any info he needs
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> cyphermox: at that point it should fire up an automated ubiquity install which it isn't
<cyphermox> I'm hoping it's just because I'm running it in Virtual Box
<cyphermox> davmor2: actually, I'll try a couple more things before reporting it as a bug, in case my setup is just wrong
<davmor2> cyphermox: If I get a minute I'll have a look on HW but time is short at the minute
<GrueMaster> Does anyone here know if I need to request a new testcase for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ to add testing of preinstalled SD images?  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/M/ARMPreinstalledSDCardImages for more background on the new images being pushed for A2 and beyond.
<GrueMaster> This is specific to Ubuntu Arm images for Maverick.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-29
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstalli
<Z-RAY_> ng of the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-30
<ara> good morning all
<ara> Ubuntu Alternate is posted in the tracker
<ara> ubuntu studio and server ISOs posted to the tracker
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: If I get some time I'll hit the wubi tests for you :)
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> thanks, but it is not for me ;-)
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> ara: wubi isn't working on the ubuntu cd's I'll pass the message on I think the config file needs and update
<ara> davmor2, but has the live cds been posted to the tracker?
<ara> davmor2, I don't think they are in the tracker yet, but pass the message to ev, maybe we can have it fixed before they post the live cds
<davmor2> ara: I got a mail saying wubi is ready to test on I386
<ara> davmor2, ok
<davmor2> ah it's being rebuilt
<davmor2> was going by the mail rather than the tracker
<ara> davmor2, but they got your message, see #ubuntu-installer
<charlie-tca> Good Morning
<charlie-tca> I seem to be locked out of the the ISO tracker today. My password is not working.
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: one sec, what's your user id?
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: I assume you're also charie-tca on the iso tracker?
<charlie-tca> charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> yup
<sbeattie> right.
<charlie-tca> Man, take a few days away and look out? :-)
<sbeattie> okay, I can reset your password, and I'll send it to you gpg encrypted to your registered email address. That work for you?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> No problem. My connection is so slow now it takes about 6 hours to get the downloads synced.
<ara> charlie-tca, I will cover a couple of xubuntu testcases in the mean time
<charlie-tca> Thanks, ara
<charlie-tca> Connection dropped from 750KB/s to 140 and lower
<ara> charlie-tca, meeting at #ubuntu-quality now
<charlie-tca> thanks
<ameetp> Hankyone:  when you get a chance, can you look at bugs 586418 and 585398.  Hopefully, they don't reproduce in alpha2
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586418 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel] no sound with external jacks on Optiplex XE (affects: 1) (heat: 111)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586418
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585398 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel] input/output not rerouted to external jack (affects: 1) (heat: 112)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585398
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-01
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: there are issues with wubi trying to get some details for ev now
<ara> davmor2, morning davmor
<ara> davmor2, thanks for testing, you rock!
<sbeattie> Hrm, is seeing a fatal error before plymouth comes up on kubuntu about being unable to insert the ramzswap module due to unknown symbols known?
<sbeattie> Okay, I see it with both the ubuntu and kubuntu amd64 desktop isos... seeing if I see it on the i386 isos.
<sbeattie> yep, i386 as well.
<ara> sbeattie, your kubuntu desktop looks like the netbook version? is that normal?
<sbeattie> ara: I can't get the kubuntu desktop image to come up at all.
<ara> sbeattie, well, I haven't installed, I was talking about the live mode
<sbeattie> Right, I was trying to install it, but I think I'm hitting OOM due to the compcache/ramzswap issue; I'll give my guest more memory and try the live environment.
<sbeattie> ara: sigh, my test server finally caught up. Yes, I'm seeing the netbook environment for the kubuntu livecd
<sbeattie> (amd64)
<ara> I was trying to contact Ridell, but he doesn't seem to be around
<ara> is kubuntu-meta a good candidate for a bug report?
<sbeattie> probably
 * sbeattie needs to go back to bed for a bit.
<ara> night sbeattie
<ara> morning pedro_
<pedro_> hello ara
<charlie-tca> Good morning. A good day today, I hope.
<bladernr_> Hey... trying an upgrade... but she's not finding anythin'
<bladernr_> bug time or something already known?
<bladernr_> NM... network problem resolved.
<charlie-tca> upgrade from 10.04 won't work unless you reset the update-manager file. It is set by default to upgrade from LTS to LTS only
<ara> charlie-tca, it worked for me
<charlie-tca> Maybe the file is changed now.
<charlie-tca> and I am wrong again
<bladernr_> charlie-tca:  yeah, knew that... I did something stupid and my test system didn't grab and IP address like it should have
<mvo> charlie-tca: I fixed that a couple of days ago
<primes2h> ara: Hello.
<ara> primes2h, hey!
<ara> primes2h, how are you=
<ara> ?
<primes2h> ara: fine thanks! are you well?
<ara> good thanks :)
<primes2h> ara: I have a big problem, I can't get more bug entry fileds on the ISO tracker
<primes2h> s/fileds/fields
<primes2h> Just 3
<ara> have you try to post your result with just 3, and then click on more bugs?
<primes2h> Yes
<primes2h> no luck
<primes2h> it reloads the page
<primes2h> but it doesn't add more fields
<ara> primes2h, can you file a bug against ubuntu-qa-website? I will have a look before alpha3
<ara> in the mean while, please, file the 3 more important in those fields, and the rest as comments
<primes2h> ara: I tried to set the test has completed (passed) and the update it but no luck as well
<primes2h> d/the
<primes2h> ara: Ok!
<ara> primes2h, I discovered a workaround
<ara> primes2h, if you want to try
<primes2h> ara: sure, tell me.
<ara> put 3 bugs, then "more bug fields", then edit one of the already selected ones and submit
<ara> 4 fields should appear
<primes2h> ara: ahah... I tought about that but didn't tried ;-)
<ara> did it work?
<ara> primes2h, ^
<primes2h> ara: no. :-(
<ara> mmm, it worked for me
<ara> what are the steps you did?
<primes2h> ara: oh yes.
<primes2h> ara: wait
<primes2h> it works if I click on "More bug entry fields" but it doesn't if I click on Update result.
<primes2h> after changing the bug number
<primes2h> ara: so it works now! :-) Thank you
<primes2h> I'll mention it on the bug report.
<ara> primes2h, yes, please, do, so we can point people with the same question to that bug report
<primes2h> ara: sure.
<fader_> Is it safe to grab the kubuntu DVD and start testing it or are there more respins coming on it?
<ara> fader_, no respins planed
<fader_> ara: Awesome, thanks.  That was my guess but I'd rather find out before I start testing :)
<fader_> I can only test i386 images at the moment so someone else will have to do the amd64 :(
 * fader_ will fix that before Alpha 3.
<ara> fader_, I cannot access the iso tracker at this moment, can you?
<marjo> fader_: can't access either
<fader_> ara: Nope, not now... it was fine ~5-10 minutes ago
<fader_> It looks like a proxy/cache issue
<bladernr_> anyone having problems accessing launchpad?
<bladernr_> also, has anyone had success with d-i via the alternate images?
<fader_> bladernr_: Yeah, looks like you broke lp
<fader_> bladernr_: alternate -studio i386 worked just fine for me last night
<bladernr_> all I did was sh ./fader_lp_updates.sh
<bladernr_> :(
<bladernr_> hrmmm... ok... maybe it's whatever happened to lp and qa.u.c
<fader_> Oh man, if the launchpad folks are taking updates from me we might as well all give up and go home
<bladernr_> I can't reach LP or isotracker, and whatever killed that could be what is killing my d-i install then (it's dying where it checks the repositories for software)
<fader_> edge.launchpad.net is borked too
<fader_> Yeah, that might be it
<bladernr_> heh... I'd have said I'll hold off on opening a bug until I try later, but I can't even open a bug right now :/  heh
<fader_> iso.qa.u.c and lp are back up
<primes2h> fader_: launchpad is still down :-(
<fader_> primes2h: Working for me
<primes2h> fader_: It's 15 minutes I'm trying to report a bug :-( timeout error
<primes2h> now
<primes2h> before it was down
<fader_> Hmm... I haven't tried reporting anything but loading bugs was working well
<primes2h> fader_: no way, tried edge too.
<primes2h> fader_: now it works. It happened reporting a bug against a not existing package.
<bladernr_> repos are back at least... my d-i install is working properly now...
<fader_> Ah, heh :)
<primes2h> fader_: it should tell the package doesn't exist, shouldn't it? ;-)
<fader_> primes2h: Heh, probably.  File a bug ;)
<bladernr_> ahh... nope... failed :( it installed the base packages. guess I'm back to bug filing...
<primes2h> ara: is "ubuntu-qa-website" correct?
<ara> primes2h, yes
<primes2h> ara: I can't file the bug against that project
<ara> primes2h, why¿¿
<ara> primes2h, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug
<ara> can you try again please'
<fader_> Hmm, where should I file kubuntu-specific ubiquity bugs?  Still against ubiquity?
<fader_> I don't see a 'kubuntu' project
<bladernr_> crud... ok, what's the proper package for filing against d-i?
<bladernr_> fader_:  ^^ also kubuntu :/
<fader_> bladernr_: debian-installer
<bladernr_> OK... which means upstream then... cool.  Just wanted to be sure
<ara> fader_, still ubiquity
<ara> bladernr_, what do you mean by upstream?
<fader_> ara: Okay, thanks.  I wasn't sure as it's a theming issue.
<primes2h> ara: I get it, I had to report the bug against Ubuntu before because I was getting a lot of timeout errors, then I tried to change it but I couldn't do it. Then I opened a new task against Ubuntu QA Website setting Invalid the Ubuntu  one.
<bladernr_> bugs.launchpad.net/debian-installer says I have to file at bugs.debian.org
<bladernr_> ara:  ^^^
<primes2h> bug #600685
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600685 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Cannot add more than 3 bug entry fields in the ISO Tracker. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600685
<ara> bladernr_, you have to file agasint the ubuntu package
<bladernr_> ahhhh... ok
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<ara> primes2h, thanks!
<primes2h> ara: np :-)
<ara> fader_, what do you want to file? that it does not have a proper theme?
<ara> fader_, cause I already filed that one
<ara> fader_, in case you want to confirm it
<fader_> ara: Heh, that was the one.  I didn't see it when searching.
<ara> fader_, let me find it for you
<fader_> ara: Thanks!
<fader_> It's really ugly
<fader_> :)
<ara> fader_, bug 600646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600646 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu ubiquity is unthemed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600646
<fader_> ara: Thanks!
<bladernr_> ara:  why is there no easy way to do that? ex: b.lp.net/debian-installer tells me to file at debian.org, bugs.lp.net/ubuntu report a bug link sends me to the wiki that says find the package name but doesn
<bladernr_> doesn't make it easy... sigh...
<bladernr_> ara, sorry... just frustrated
<ara> bladernr_, we are trying to avoid people filing bugs without package
<cyphermox> bladernr_: from inside ubiquity can't you use ubuntu-bug?
<bladernr_> right... like I said... just frustrated, since to me, at least, the obvious course would have been the b.lp.net/debian-installer page...
<ara> cyphermox, he's using the alternate
<bladernr_> cyphermox:  d-i, not ubiquity... so no :( AFAIK, there's no ubuntu-bug in d-i...
<cyphermox> ah, then yeah, you can't :P
<bladernr_> uhh.. ara beat me to it
<bladernr_> it would be nice to have that feature in d-i though...
<ara> bladernr_, we had an UDS session on that
<cyphermox> bladernr_: it's stuff we discussed in UDS though, which we are supposed to do something about
<ara> cjwatson will work on it
<bladernr_> yeah, I know... I'm impatient :-)
<bladernr_> ara:  OT: your package arrived today!
<ara> bladernr_, cool!
<ara> :)
<ara> bladernr_, thanks!
<bladernr_> no problem :)
<cyphermox> bladernr_: no, it's good to bring the issue up
<ara> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-maverick-apport-udebs
<ara> I thought it was cjwatson who commited to those changes, but it is assigned to you, cyphermox
<ara> and I cannot see the tasks that we agreed during the session, nor the spec
<ara> sbeattie, marjo: ^ ?
<Riddell> ara: I commented on bug 600632 (although it came up as jussi), I think we're going to have to explain this loud and clear as I expect we'll get lots of similar comments
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600632 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Maverick Desktop Live shows Kubuntu Netbook desktop instead (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600632
<Riddell> also kubuntu-netbook images aren't needed but I can't work out how to remove them from the trqacker
<ara> Riddell, I can remove them. Let me know when you want them to be removed
<fader_> Does anybody have the i386 kubuntu DVD downloaded?
<fader_> I'd like to see if someone can confirm bug 600697
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600697 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[maverick] kubuntu DVD install crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600697
<Riddell> ara: remove kubuntu netbook now if you can
<Riddell> ara: who do I ask to get a "netbook live session" test added to kubuntu desktop images?
<ara> Riddell, I can do that as well
<ara> Riddell, can you send me an email with exact details of what you want?
<Riddell> cool, yes I'll e-mail
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-02
<ara> good morning!
 * ara reboots after upgrading to maverick
<moustafa> davmor2, fader_ : Geronimo!
<davmor2> moustafa: howdy dude
<davmor2> how's life
<fader_> moustafa: Hey man!
<moustafa> davmor2: Pretty good actually, going on paternity leave tomorrow (we have one year after the baby's birth to take it )
<moustafa> fader_ Hey!  It's been a while!
<fader_> moustafa: Yeah, I thought you didn't love us anymore :'(
<fader_> Paternity leave sounds nice though :)
<davmor2> fader_: no he's only fallen out with cr3 that's why he's on today ;)
<davmor2> fader_: how the lurgi today?
<moustafa> fader_ How could I stop loving you guys?
<moustafa> davmor2: cr3's not here today?  Is that even possible?
<fader_> davmor2: I had to google that one... :)
 * fader_ hugs moustafa.
<davmor2> fader_: germs, bugs, illness.  A childhood term used thus don't go near him, he's got the lurgi
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, that's about what teh interwebs said
<fader_> Doing better, anyway :)
<fader_> I think it's all jetlag
<davmor2> fader_: that or manflu
<moustafa> davmor2: Manflu sounds like something guys would catch just to show how tough they are
<davmor2> moustafa: no it's just the sniffle your missus had the week before ;)
<moustafa> Ugh...Windows users.  They make Santa cry
<davmor2> moustafa: so stop using it santa is crying enough
<moustafa> Believe me, if I could use something better at work, I would
<fader_> moustafa: Install Ubuntu and use one of the hideous Windows-like GTK themes ;)
<moustafa> The funny part is that so far, most of my current work I could probably use Ubuntu (or any other distro for that matter)
<moustafa> fader_ Oh, God no
<moustafa> No ugly GTK
<fader_> Better to have the delicious creamy Linux center even if you don't have the crispy Ambience shell
<moustafa> Ambiance/Radiance is rather nice, indeed.  Although, I use my own customized Ubuntu Studio theme based on Nodoka
<moustafa> cr3!
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude, what's up?
<moustafa> Work work work!  And going on Paternity leave for the next two weeks
<moustafa> cr3: which reminds me, we should go and eat someplace soon!  My treat :P
<davmor2> cr3: take him up on that baguette offer quick
<cr3> moustafa: you only say that because you know I only eat coffee :)
<moustafa> lol
<moustafa> cr3: Actually, I was thinking of the pakistani place
<cr3> moustafa: sounds good, I'm available any time except on the 6th
<moustafa> cr3: Crap, that's my only free day next week.  How about the week after?
<cr3> moustafa: most likely, just ping me
<moustafa> cr3: What's your IP :p
<bladernr_> moustafa:  cr3's IP is 127.0.0.1.  You'll find that no matter where you are, he'll always be there with you ;-)
<fader_> bladernr_: Heh, now that I have his IP address I'm going to start a DDOS on him... just watch!
 * fader_ has quit (ping timeout)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-29
<hggdh>  *** we will not have our weekly QA meeting today (1800 UCT) *** We will return to the normal schedulling next week. Sorry for the late notice.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-01
<marius78> @tutti Salve!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-03
<alourie|work> hello
<alourie|work> I'd like to find out what is the status of qa.ubuntu.com. What is its purpose in the grand scheme of ubuntu things?
<alourie|work> it seems that all QA activity is managed through QA wiki, not qa.u.com
<persia> alourie|work: qa.ubuntu.com contains some Cqanonical-hosted QA resources.  Mostly tracking systems and automation coordination.  Team organisation is documented in the wiki.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-25
<rickspencer3> hi gema and jibel
<jibel> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> jibel, hope this morning finds you well
<rickspencer3> did few of the automated ISO tests not run this morning, perhaps?
<jibel> rickspencer3, it does, hope it finds you well too
<jibel> rickspencer3, server and alternate ran but failed
<rickspencer3> oh, it was test failures?
<jibel> rickspencer3, upgrade from P to Q desktop failed too
<jibel> rickspencer3, yes. The error is "Failed to retrieve InRelease" I'm currently investigating why this error occurred.
<rickspencer3> thanks jibel
<rickspencer3> jibel, let me know if you need help getting any fixes today
<jibel> rickspencer3, thanks, I'll let you know
<crazy_imp> heyho
<crazy_imp> is there a place where one can find the scripts / tools to generated the iso files for testing (or release)?
<jibel> crazy_imp, the scripts used to build live images come with live-build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build this is to build live images from scratch
<jibel> crazy_imp, if you want to customize an existing image there is a guide on the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jibel> crazy_imp, if you just want a stock Ubuntu image for testing you can download it directly from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<crazy_imp> jibel: thanks for the pointers, but I'm looking for install images :)
<crazy_imp> afk, lunch
<jibel> crazy_imp, these are the scripts used to build images published on cdimage.u.c https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage
<crazy_imp> jibel: ok, I'll take a look :)
<jamespage> gema: are the QA team migrating all existing ISO tests to UTAH?
<gema> jamespage: we are trying, yes
<gema> working through bugs and current problems that need prompt fixing, though
<jamespage> gema, ack - let me know if I can help out in any way
<gema> since we also need to keep the tests running all the way through
<gema> jamespage: thanks
<gema> jamespage: I will
<AlanBell> hello all, have I done the right stuff with bug #1016969
<AlanBell> !ping
<AlanBell> hmm
<AlanBell> hello all, have I done the right stuff with bug #1016969 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016969 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016969
<AlanBell> \o/
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-26
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently Testing Quantal Alpha 2 Candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
 * jibel starting with LTSP on AMD64
<jibel> and wubi on amd64
<jibel> and alternate on mac
<jibel> wubi amd64 is ok
<jibel> next wubi i386
<jibel> can anyone test alternate on hradware with a USB keyboard and tell if it works
<xnox> I'm reading the legacy test cases
<xnox> In particular http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerRAID1
<xnox> am I missing something, or are the the 16 and 21 duplicates, with 16 being the one that should stay
<xnox> ???
<jibel> d-i based images (server and alternate) are broken
<jibel> bug 1017879
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017879 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Quantal) "External USB keyboard stops working when d-i starts" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017879
<jibel> oh bot is back, nice
<jibel> Finally they arrived \o/
<jibel> although they'll be respun soon. kernel fix on the way
<jibel> stgraber, the bot that updates bug statuses on the tracker seems to be on vacations
<stgraber> jibel: ah right, sorry, forgot to bzr pull the fix on limequat (as it's still running under the db user)
<xnox> jibel: the bot is simply depressed, no job satisfaction updating bug statuses.....
<xnox> =)
<stgraber> jibel: branch updated, so should be working again in the next cron run
<jibel> xnox, that's why it's a bot, can you imagine my state of mind when I was doing it, copying/pasting bug statuses between LP and the tracker all day long during the release week  ;P
<jibel> stgraber, thank you!
<xnox> jibel: some amount of coffee have been spilled by me =)
<stgraber> jibel: np. Looks like cron just started updating all the bugs, so you should be good in a couple of minutes
<jibel> french keyboard on a live session is working, long time no see, yay \o/
<joris_> jibel, are you a fulltime ubuntu tester? :)
<jibel> joris_, only on release week, otherwise I'm automating testing to make my day easier on release week :)
<joris_> automated testing of what exactly? installation, desktop? what tools do you use?
<jibel> joris_, installation, upgrades and package testing https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<joris_> jibel, jenkins is automated building right? how does help with installation and upgrades? is that also done automated?
<jibel> joris_, we use jenkins as a scheduler and report the results. External tools are developed to do the actual tests.
<jibel> stgraber, there is no netboot on the tracker
<jibel> does it need to be added manually ?
<stgraber> jibel: oops, no, I just need to fix the script that adds it :)
<jibel> balloons, desktop images need a test case for bug 1017991
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017991 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Keyboard stops working after completing 'Check disk'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017991
<balloons> jibel, I was JUST looking at that
<balloons> yes, your right we're missing the "check disk" testcase
<jibel> balloons, actually all the items from the boot menu should be covered
<balloons> we should have a testcase that explores that whole menu
<balloons> lol ^^
<balloons> are you still getting scrollbars in your slideshow jibel?
<jibel> balloons, no, I haven't seen them for a while
<jibel> or I'm just hypnotized by the slideshow and don't see the scrollbars anymore
<balloons> They come and go for me
<balloons> but lol, I feel like I'm crazy sometimes too
<balloons> I've seen them appear only at the beginning, and after a few minutes disappear
<jibel> maybe randombars is a new super secret type of widget
<balloons> I think I was trying to debug this once.. see what package install was causing the change
<balloons> we seem to be missing the upgrades testcases btw
<balloons> err builds I should say
<jibel> jamespage, should we adjust the size wrt u-s-virtual-minimal tests or let it fail ? currently the test fails with 665748kB on 64bit and 616312Kb on 32bit
<jamespage> jibel, yes - the installed kernel size is now resolved so lets bump the thresholds
<jamespage> its less than ideal but....
<jamespage> things appear to have grown over time...
<jibel> jamespage, how much do you think is right ?
<balloons> installs seem to be taking a bit :-(
<balloons> meh.. the installer is just locked it seems.. let me see if it happens again
<jibel> balloons, I get the scrollbars systematically when doing an oem installation
<jibel> during the end user configuration
<balloons> jibel, ohh really?
<balloons> Interesting.. did you have any troubles getting the oem install to finish?
<balloons> Mine hung for 10 mins on installing the kernel
<jibel> balloons, no hang here.
<balloons> I'm going to pull the logs once it finishes
<joris_> that's what she said
<stgraber> jibel: I've always seen the scrollbars for the oem install too, though not for standard installs (in Quantal that's).
<balloons> hmm.. now it's stuck trying to restart
<balloons> the oem install doesn't like me
<jibel> balloons, is it on hardware ?
<balloons> jibel, no, sadly..
<jibel> balloons, which VM ? I tried kvm, vbox and vmware. They all work fine
<balloons> vbox
<balloons> I tend to use vbox + testdrive
<balloons> weird, errors on boot now
<balloons> err, well, after startup :-_
 * jibel waves good night and hopes alternate and server will be published when he wakes up tomorrow morning
 * balloons waves
<Daviey> jfunk: it will :)
<jfunk> Daviey?
<Daviey> err, jibel
<Daviey> sorry jfunk
<jfunk> np
<balloons> Daviey, jibel waved gnight
<phillw> balloons: are the RC's for A2 at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/222/builds ?
<balloons> phillw, indeed
<AlanBell> balloons: have I reported bug #1016969 in the right place?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016969 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016969
<balloons> AlanBell, let's have a look
<balloons> I didn't think orca worked in vbox.. I had trouble getting it to install properly
<AlanBell> works perfectly
<AlanBell> that is how most of our blind users test it
<balloons> I did try high contrast mode today and found a little snafu :-)
<balloons> it's in the right place tho
<balloons> :-)
<AlanBell> anyhow, not an orca or a11y bug, audio is pointing at devices that don't work
<balloons> did you report the result on the tracker?
<balloons> hmm.. must not have, I don't see the tracker bot on your bug
<balloons> well, it's alpha 2 time as you know.. i'll give it a whirl on today's images. If it doesn't work, we'll need to fix, or release note it
<AlanBell> I don't know how to do that, I go here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and click report a bug, but that is to report a bug about the tracker or something
<balloons> ahh, yes that's to report a bug against the website itself
<balloons> never thought about the confusion that might cause
<balloons> probably should "file a bug" for that to update the link so it doesn't confuse
<balloons> anyways, you add your results on the tracker itself
<AlanBell> ah, ok, so I file a bug on launchpad then link it on the tracker
<balloons> so for instance, we're doing the alpha 2 testing right now, which is it's own milestone
<balloons> AlanBell, yes.. you pick an iso from the tracker, run one of the testcases, and report your results. if you find a bug, you report it on launchpad and then add the bug number to your pass or fail report
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/222/builds/17814/testcases
<balloons> that's the amd64 desktop build
<AlanBell> url to hardware profile . . . what does that mean?
<balloons> and you can see the 'Install (Screen Reader)' testcase
<balloons> you can ignore it for the time being
<AlanBell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/222/builds/17814/testcases/990/results/33302
<balloons> it's a WIP. It's intended to link to a description of your hardware, so we can know info about your machine if needbe
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> perfect
<AlanBell> ok, would be nice to have "virtualbox/KVM/VMware" as easy options to select there
<balloons> not a bad idea
<balloons> AlanBell, btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1017207
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1017207 in Ubuntu QA Website "Clarify what a "URL to the hardware profile" is in tracker" [Undecided,New]
<phillw1> balloons: is the release target for A2 still 28th?
<stgraber> yes
<phillw1> yikes!
<balloons> phillwl, lol
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-27
<jibel> jamespage, ping
<jamespage> jibel: pong
<jibel> jamespage, good morning
<jamespage> ah - thresholds!
<jibel> jamespage, yep :)
<jamespage> sorry
<jamespage> forgot to reply
<jibel> np
<jibel> balloons, I get the scrollbars with vmware too
<jamespage> jibel: I'd go for current figures + 5%
<jamespage> we will know when it grows then
<gema> jamespage: what are the current numbers based on?
<jibel> jamespage, ok, I'll update the check
<gema> jamespage: I am trying to figure out if those tests are worth keeping or why they were added
<jamespage> gema, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerMinimalVirtualInstall
<gema> jamespage: I know, I was looking at them yesterday, the source code
<jamespage> the original target was a < 500 MB install
<gema> looks quite random
<gema> yeah, but why?
<jamespage> the test case generally is worth keeping as it keeps an eye on the kernel size
<jamespage> gema, why predates mw
<gema> it measures the size of the whole install
<jamespage> me
<jamespage> gema, the purpose on the minimal virtual install is to have as small an install as possible for virtualized systems
<gema> ahh, hold on, I wasn't talking about that one x)
<gema> was talking about the installsize one
<gema> jamespage: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/ubuntu-server-iso-testing/trunk/view/head:/templates/test_cases/minimal-virtual/test
<jamespage> gema, so am I
<gema> jamespage: self.assertTrue( used < 590000, "Used: %s" % (used))
<gema> that tests the size of the whole install
<jamespage> gema, this is the test for quantal - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/server-tests-quantal/view/head:/test_cases/minimal-virtual/test
<jamespage> gema, yeah - spot on
<gema> jamespage: ok, my next question then would be, is that a smoke test or a regression test?
<gema> jamespage: that affects 0 the usability of the system
<gema> jamespage: nor we are going to fix it in a matter of hours
<jamespage> gema, no
<gema> jamespage: ?
<jamespage> gema, no - its not going to be fixed in a matter of hours
<gema> ok, then it is not a smoke test
<gema> it should be run once a week or so
<jamespage> gema, fine
<gema> ok
<jamespage> so long as the test run and we can see the results I'm not worried
<jamespage> :-)
<gema> jamespage: yep, I am trying to classify things the right way, so that we end up with the right tests in the right places
<gema> jamespage: thanks
<jamespage> gema, thats good with me
<jamespage> we just need to ensure people don't just look at smoke testing as a measure of quality
<gema> jamespage: for that we first need to have something else as well :)
<jamespage> gema, agreed
<jamespage> old habits die hard tho
<jamespage> :-)
<gema> yep
<gema> jamespage: it'll take a while, but we'll get there
<jamespage> gema, I guess once all of the tests are in a nice library assembling suites for smoke and regression focus will be much easier
<gema> jamespage:  I hope so
<gema> jamespage: the only thing that should be different for smoke testing is the runlist
<gema> we can still have the tests in the same pool
<jamespage> gema, +1
<jamespage> that was how I was thing about it
<gema> but have two different runlists, or as many as we need
<gema> it may be that for arm we want to run different things
<gema> for instance
<gema> jamespage: but the current tests are going to end up in a legacy pool
<gema> until we have a better home for them
<gema> which will be built on the second step
<jibel> desktop on mac is ok
<jibel> testing alternate on mac
<jibel> wubi's good on amd64 and i386
<astraljava> balloons: Apologies, but I cannot attend the meeting. But I'm sure people are present afterwards, too, considering the milestone testing. I'll report directly to you later this evening.
<phillw1> balloons: no meeting today?
<jibel> first question is: no ballons today ?
<jibel> *balloons even
<phillw1> jibel I don't know, just popped on while taking a break from revision.
<balloons> phillw1, jibel ahh
<balloons> too engrossed in testing!
<phillw1> lol
<jibel> good morning balloons
<balloons> morning jibel :-)
<jibel> stgraber, what is your opinion on bug 1018271
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018271 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "unexpected prompt for nameserver IP when using DHCP" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018271
<jibel> stgraber, not the prompt but the second part of the bug report
<jibel> dhcp setting not preserved upon installation
<jibel> Daviey, should I go and populate the results for server from automated tests or someone on your team doing ?
<Daviey> jibel: do you have the script?
<jibel> Daviey, yes, not perfect, but kind of.
<Daviey> jibel: If you are happy to, that would be great!
<Daviey> jibel: would you mind committing the script to bzr somewhere.. as i only have what was emailed around.
<jibel> Daviey, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/+junk/qatracker
<Daviey> jibel: somewhere, less jibleised?
<jibel> I can probably do that too.
<Daviey> thanks :)
<stgraber> jibel: did you manage to reproduce this bug? (1018271)
<stgraber> jibel: I'm not aware of any change that would have affected netcfg in quantal
<stgraber> as for the 127.0.0.1 part, it's the expected behaviour on a desktop running network-manager (netcfg probably discarded that dns info as it's on dhcp)
<jibel> stgraber, I tried but I didn't reproduce it.
<jibel> stgraber, I really cannot. The only way I found is to press 'cancel' when during dchp configuration in d-i. Which is not what I'd call an 'unexpected prompt'
<jibel> unless the cat jumped on the keyboard
<jibel> s/when //
<stgraber> right :)
<jibel> s/dchp/dhcp
<patdk-wk> jeos is just hardly oversized now
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-28
<astraljava> balloons: ...or anyone who knows about translations: A tester stumbled upon a translations issue bug #1018550. How can we check translations in LP? I went to the page linked to on the /ReportingBugs page, but there is no page for quantal, yet.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018550 in orage (Ubuntu) "Orage clock not translated to Spanish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018550
<jibel> stgraber, you broke my report ;(
<jibel> balloons, I've a task for you, port the report to drupal :D
<trijntje> astraljava: afaik translations for quantal are not opened yet
<astraljava> trijntje: Ok, so I suppose localization bugs will be postponed as of now.
<trijntje> yes, I would guess the translations just haven't been imported yet. I've subscribed the spanish translation team to the bug, so hopefully it won't be overlooked if it remains
<jibel> stgraber, any idea why this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064037/ doesn't return EC2 ?
<jibel> stgraber, ah missing product with status = 'ready'
<jibel> 98 sounds better
<astraljava> trijntje: Thanks a bunch!
<trijntje> astraljava: sure!
<balloons> jibel, hah, yes need to juju the installation, then code away
<jibel> balloons, I jujued my keyboard and it fixed the code for me. Isn't that really cool stuff ?
<balloons> astraljava, you want to check on the completeness of a translation?
<balloons> so we can deploy jibel now?
<balloons> :-p
<astraljava> Does jibel's deployment depend on my checking of the translations?! :D
<astraljava> From my behalf, feel free to deploy him.
 * astraljava is intrigued to see where jibel gets deployed, though.
<astraljava> But yeah. I was just asking because of that one bug I linked to. And I don't really have a clue about how translations are done on LP in the first place, so hence the confused questions.
<astraljava> -so
<astraljava> balloons: What time is the release decision due?
<balloons> astraljava, hah, I know the release team loves those questions
<astraljava> I know. :D
<balloons> astraljava, ping dpm for more info about translation stuff..
<astraljava> Alright, will do, thanks!
<balloons> hence ask me right? It's release day, it will happen today :-)
<balloons> yesterday many builds were in good shape
<astraljava> balloons: You don't seem to be too fed up with me, yet, so you're likely to answer. *grin*
<balloons> astraljava, never
<balloons> ;-)
<astraljava> But yeah, I'm just asking because I'm gonna be AFK for a little while, and am probably back online at about 1600UTC again.
<astraljava> So if the decision needs to be made before that, I'd need to react accordingly.
<balloons> 4 hours.. hmm, I think you'll be ok
<astraljava> Alright, I'll ask them to hang you then if this fails. *smirk*
<phillw> skaet: how are you 'pinging' lubuntu-qa?
<skaet> phillw,  was pinging in the lubuntu channel
<skaet> to you and wxl,  not seeing any sign of gilir
<skaet> and have some questions about the images
<phillw> ahh, most not on there. better to use the lubuntu-qa ML
<phillw> Julien (gilir) is also on the Lubuntu-QA ML, along with a couple of the other TL's from other sub teams.
<skaet> phillw, need to have some rep on IRC in #ubuntu-release when results are ambiguous on day before and day of milestone if possible please.
<phillw> it is normally me, but as reported to balloons, I'm studying for my resit - which is tomorrow! I'm just taking a break from it to catch up with stuff :/
<phillw> provided that the dailies continue, it's no big deal if we don't have a full suite for A2. 2 days is not enough time, in fairness, for our small team to test them all!
<skaet> phillw,  that's all I needed to know.
<skaet> have appear to have been dropped from the lubuntu-qa list,  so wasn't seeing any traffice there.
<phillw> most odd... I'll go check!
<skaet> we can sort it after your resit.   good luck.
<phillw> you are deffo still a member, can you check your subsription
<phillw> you also show as a subsciber to the ML... really odd :/
<phillw> email recvd
<skaet> phillw,  weird.    Let me check something.
<phillw> your email to the group has arrived safely.
<skaet> thanks for confirming phillw
<skaet> phillw,  problem was on my side.   sorted now.
<phillw> okies :)
<phillw> skaet: FYI, the discussion on the A2 images is archived at https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/
<skaet> thanks.  :)
<phillw> skaet: do you have a minute?
<skaet> phillw,  yup, head is emerging
<phillw> lo, I'm sure. Release Days are always taxing!
<skaet> we keep trying to make them less, so,  but something new crops up.  ;)
<phillw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/222/builds shows lubuntu alternate-ppc still there
<phillw> now, it does not show 'ready' which I know what it means, but would someone new know? I thought it was to be removed from the list?
<skaet> phillw,  we were trying out a new system,  only those marked ready get published.
<phillw> I guess the same goes for any others that were not released as A2
<phillw> Ah, so if not on iso-tracker, where should people look?
<skaet> yup.  we wanted to let folks gather results in them,  even after it was clear they were likely to go out.
<skaet> there are some new fixes coming down that will make it a bit clearer which get released.
<phillw> I thought it was the bible from which everything else was built?
<skaet> it is
<skaet> UI on it needs a couple of tweaks
<skaet> ah... sorry,  missed your question
<phillw> okies. no worries :) I know that Q is also a release cycle for iso-tracker
<skaet> final version of the images for edubuntu goes:
<phillw> edubuntu?
<skaet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2#Download_the_Alpha_2
<skaet> sorry
<skaet> meant to type lubuntu
<skaet> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/alpha-2/
<skaet> the images there correspond to the ones on the iso tracker.
<skaet> and is the published set.
<skaet> you should see it matching up with the images marked "ready"
<skaet> before we had ready, we had no choice but to delete them before publishing.
<skaet> that help?
<phillw> skaet: thanks, I'll have a think of writing that into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing or making it clear that anything on the tracker (which is the only source mentioned on there) not marked 'ready' is not to be used once a milestone goes to 'released'.
<phillw> I'm also trying to make https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing so that it requires very little updating during milestones.
<skaet> phillw,  cool.  If you remind me closer to Alpha 3, I'll take a pass and see if I spot anything else if it would help.
<phillw> skaet: I *think* I've found it.... I just need to edit the info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Milestone_Releases to mention http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ ? does that sound milestone / distro agnostic?
<skaet> phillw,  yes,  you can find the series under those points  :)
<phillw> not distro, i meant release
<phillw> skaet: good. Now I suggest you do like me, find a nice glass of wine to relax to! This is relax time for me. I'm fed up of revising!
<skaet> phillw,  I like that idea very much indeed!  :)
 * skaet goes to see if she has a bottle of cold white in the fridge
 * phillw wonders if skaet found the wine, when ever you're back, can you update the topic, thanks :) This little piggy is off to bed, early start for the ~ 130 mile journey in the morning :)
 * skaet found the nice Sauvignon Blanc, but doesn't have perms for this channel.
<skaet> jibel,  can you update topic when you see this in your backscroll? :)
<phillw> ahh, make that 163 miles! 132 was as the crow flies!
<skaet> safe travels phillw,  and thanks for your help today.
<phillw> it was a needed break from revision. oddly enough, A1 came out just before my last set of exams.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-29
<rickspencer3> pitti, this doesn't look so bad today: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<rickspencer3> ;)
<pitti> indeed! but that doesn't have an image for today yet, for the post-alpha 2 rush
<pitti> I'm a bit worried about the ubiquity failure on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/
<pitti> but it seems it did not actually break the manual testing
<rickspencer3> pitti, this one? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-ubiquity/
<pitti> yes
<rickspencer3> seems like it hasn't ever passed, I guess it needs some attention?
<pitti> oh, sure it passed in the past
<pitti> look at the green dots at the left
<pitti> the debconf error is most probably a bug in the test, but the 'NetworkManagerWidget' object has no attribute 'view' one is real
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> I wonder if the ubiquity tests combined with the upgrade tests will make getting ubuntu installed and upgraded much more robust?
<pitti> that was the idea
<pitti> that, and breaking the installer with e. g. a new GTK or a new pygobject (which did happen a lot in the past)
<trijntje> short question, has the deadline for these tests passed? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/222/builds/17847/testcases
<mwozniak00> Hi, I have a small question? Is it possible to attach to the official repository the drivers written by third party person. I mean specifically about stk11xx for Syntek webcams.
<jibel> trijntje, yes, alpha 2 has been released yesterday. Quantal daily is open for testing  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently Testing Quantal and Precise 12.04.1 dailies | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<trijntje> jibel: k thanks. I've subscribed to a number of images so I guess I'll get an e-mail when there are new ones available
<jibel> trijntje, there is no notification for daily builds
<jibel> and I'm wondering why todays are not on the tracker
<jibel> trijntje, thanks for the heads up
<mwozniak00> Hmm... Beter is use Quantal alpha2 iso or daily build ?
<mwozniak00> for standalone istall of corse... i wana help whitch searching bug ;)
<trijntje> jibel: I just noticed that the zsync link for the core images is broken, could that be related?
<trijntje> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/17742/downloads
<jibel> trijntje, it is related. It points to the version of the images before Alpha2. New images have been published and the old ones deleted
<jibel> trijntje, latest build is there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/
<jibel> mwozniak00, personally I use daily builds
<jibel> you'll get the latest updates which is good for testing purpose
<mwozniak00> ok. thx. i have hope that this is a little bit stable because i wanu use it for daily work ;) i know that is not recommendet but i like test unstable soft...
<trijntje> jibel: should that be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current?
<jibel> trijntje, yes, current is a link to the latest build which in this case is 20120629/
<trijntje> ok, thanks, then I know what images to test!
<trijntje> (slightly offtopic, how are you able to run so many tests? I see your name everywhere)
<brendand> is there a particular package i need to install to get the quantal xorg packages on precise?
<brendand> despite the fact that i have the ppa enabled my xorg packages don't match the versions in the ppa
<jibel> stgraber, lxc question. Can I tell to lxc-create to create the container filesystem in a different location than /var/lib/lxc ?
<stgraber> jibel: I vaguely remember that path being hardcoded (or almost hardcoded) in quite a few places. In theory you could pass a .conf file (-f) to lxc-create with lxc.rootfs set to an alternate path, but I doubt it'll work
<stgraber> I usually end up symlinking /var/lib/lxc somewhere else
<stgraber> but feel free to file a bug about it as we certainly should allow containers to be stored in a different place
<jibel> setting it in lxc.conf doesn't work. I'll bind mount the other drive
<jibel> stgraber, ta
<stgraber> np (I have /var/lib/lxc and /var/cache/lxc be symlinks to /data/internal/containers/ on most of my servers)
<jibel> bug 1019398
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019398 in lxc (Ubuntu) "Allow creation of container root filesystem in a user defined location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019398
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-30
<phillw> kanliot: Hiyas Karl, hope life is okay
<bono> Hiii anybody can help me?
<ggg4444> can someone help me with my void 11 problem?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-01
<mwozniak00> hi. i testing 12.10 release. And i can't install google chrome from official google website. So i must use chromium. Sombody else have this same problem?
